# Delete old catalog after upgrading?



## GrandmaG (Oct 27, 2017)

Operating System:Mac High Sierra v.10.13
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic

I noticed that when I updated to Lightroom Classic and my catalog was optimized for the upgrade, it now has a -2 after the name. I thought I read somewhere that after everything is running OK, it is safe to delete the old (original) catalog since a new one was create.  

I can't find that info, so I just want to verify that this is true.  Is it now safe to delete my old catalog?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 27, 2017)

Though you might want to wait a week or two until you're certain that you won't want to go back to the previous version.


----------

